# Mounting a Ridgid planer on a DeWalt miter saw stand



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

So… I had this dilemma, and the dilemma was that like many of you, I have too much stuff and not enough space. Case in point is my DeWalt miter saw. It's a great tool, but it seldom gets used because it's buried behind piles of other stuff in my garage/shop. It sits on its stand, basically just taking up space. I had thought about moving it out of the shop, but there are times when I like to use it. Then I started thinking.

I have a couple of other tools that are standless-my Ridgid planer and belt sander/OSS unit. They get pulled off the shelf when needed, and if I have bench space available then I use them there, but most often they get plopped down on the floor, which is not the ideal place to be using them. What if I devised a way to mount these tools to the MS stand? So I went up to my local hardware store and sure enough, they had a couple of pairs of miter saw mounting brackets in stock, so I bought them.










I quickly made a platform for the planer out of the MDF I had lying around, and voila! The finished product:










Now, I am sure I'm not the first person to come up with this idea, but I haven't seen it before. The nice thing about this setup is that I can quickly swap out tools onto the stand, as needed. Also, the extension wings on the stand can provide extra infeed/outfeed support for the planer. Eventually, I plan to order a couple of these to install on the stand as well:










With the added versatility of the stand, I feel better about keeping it setup in the shop. Now, I'm off to build the platform for the sander!

Cheers,

John


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Before I had my permanent shop I mounted my planer, miter saw and table saw on Ridgid miter saw stands. It definitely made life easier when I had to constantly move everything from storage onto the carport. The older model Ridgid miter stands were nice since they had a large flat metal top unlike the new model.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I like that idea!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great Idea.


----------



## JimmyOdass (May 27, 2018)

I'd like to do a similar setup with the DW735X planer and DWX723 miter saw stand. I saw on a Q&A from Lowe's, a Dewalt Rep. recommend not to do this. How has this setup worked for you?


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

I have the same planer mounted to one of the Ridged MSUV miter stands. Little forward heavy when folded up but very nice to be able to roll it outside of the shop in good weather and have more working space.


----------

